# wiimotes on android 4.3



## pwsincd (Oct 21, 2013)

Im reading all across the xda forums that along with 4.2 and now 4.3 that wimmotes dont pair no longer with apps created to utilise the wiimotes as a controller. Does anyone know anything about this , and have ideas ?


----------



## mrtofu (Oct 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 21, 2013)

i know its true 707 . im kinda asking for devs opinions on this .


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 22, 2013)

Err...I'm pretty sure there was a recent update to some Wiimote controller app that fixed 4.3 issues? It was called...BT Joystick Center or something...though it's a paid app IIRC


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 22, 2013)

hmm ive read the app store page , doesnt mention wiimotes ,, ill try the demo and see.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 22, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> hmm ive read the app store page , doesnt mention wiimotes ,, ill try the demo and see.


 
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pokes-android-apps/sME_vV9pPcE


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, I've tried connecting a Wiimote on Android 4.2.2.  I couldn't connect unless I hacked my BT MAC address to be 30:30:30:30:30:30 (PIN became 000000), and even then, apps couldn't see the Wiimote.  This isn't the apps' faults, either; if the app didn't connect the Wiimote, they can't access it.

From what I've read, Android 4.3 does nothing to fix this; the Bluetooth updates have to do with fixes for sending audio metadata.
At least, that's the case for the Galaxy S4.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 22, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pokes-android-apps/sME_vV9pPcE


 
hmm i didnt detect , well thats a lie it detected an unknown BT device and gave a 8 or so options to choose , of which one was wiimote , on selecting wiimote in errored saying no device present. lol it seems it cant enter the pin or something so i read.. currently rooting to use sixaxis and the dualshock alternative


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 22, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pokes-android-apps/sME_vV9pPcE


Tried the demo.  Couldn't connect to a Wiimote on my rooted Galaxy S4, paired before or not.

Guess I'll just have to use a USB controller when my OTG cable arrives.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 22, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Tried the demo. Couldn't connect to a Wiimote on my rooted Galaxy S4, paired before or not.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to use a USB controller when my OTG cable arrives.


 
I believe the Galaxy S4 has other issues with BT that's not just limited to 4.3. I read about it somewhere on XDA-Developers, but I can't really be assed to find it again...lol


----------



## Mementos (Oct 22, 2013)

The USB/BT Joystick Center GOLD works just fine on my Xperia Z 4.2 and wiimote


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 22, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I believe the Galaxy S4 has other issues with BT that's not just limited to 4.3. I read about it somewhere on XDA-Developers, but I can't really be assed to find it again...lol


The issue is that its BT stack is incomplete; the key missing feature is pairless operation, which is how the Wiimote likes to roll.
I assume the same is true of Sixaxis controllers, and probably that snazzy new Famicom controller clone.

Also, I'm now horrifyingly reading some reports that say Samsung's USB OTG drivers are bugged.
GPU, BT, USB... what's so hard for Samsung to get right?


----------



## VashTS (Oct 22, 2013)

i think you guys reached the same conclusion i have. it has to do with keyless pairing. 4.2 and above doesn't have it. i heard there was a fix and it was supposed to be in 4.3 but we all know what happened. i'm hoping 4.4 has it back! its so much easier to use the wiimote than a wired controller via otg. and i'm too lazy to sync my ps3 controller.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 22, 2013)

from the app i use "Incompatibility update: Android 4.2+ is not compatible with this app. The reason for this is that Google changed an essential bluetooth component in this version of Android. We are looking for a solution."


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 6, 2014)

u can use wiimote on 4.3 with that usb gold app u have to use a external bt dongle that has the chipset CSR


----------



## Kadin97 (May 14, 2014)

I have android 4.4 and Nope still no fix


----------



## nalle077 (Aug 4, 2014)

Kadin97 said:


> I have android 4.4 and Nope still no fix



Taking up an old thread. I wonder if it should work if you enter the correct pin. I wonder if it actually is a pin. In that case, can you search all pins with a program on the pc or something like that. I mean there is only 9999 different ones. What do you think about that?


----------



## migles (Aug 4, 2014)

nalle077 said:


> Taking up an old thread. I wonder if it should work if you enter the correct pin. I wonder if it actually is a pin. In that case, can you search all pins with a program on the pc or something like that. I mean there is only 9999 different ones. What do you think about that?


 
http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wiimote#Bluetooth_Communication


----------

